# Perch And Gill



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Here are pictures of a perch and a gill that I just finished. Pics are not the best. The gill is darker in the picture than what it actually turned out as.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

rough water said:


> Here are pictures of a perch and a gill that I just finished. Pics are not the best. The gill is darker in the picture than what it actually turned out as.


NICE!!! 

Mind if I ask where you had them done and how much they ran you?


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

I Did them myself. I do this as a hobby. The gill is my sons and the perch was given to me from a MS member to practice on. I was happy to get the perch since i dont do any perch fishing. Kicking myself for not keeping more gills from this summer to work on over the winter. This was the last one that i had. Looks like it will be reproductions going forward!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey. I recognize that perch! Can't wait to see him in person. 
Rough water is a good guy to deal with. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## VennyPursuit (Feb 24, 2014)

nice work


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rough,

A stringer of 'em would look really cool! Good job for a hobbyist! 

Old Fred


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Fabner1 said:


> Rough,
> 
> A stringer of 'em would look really cool! Good job for a hobbyist!
> 
> Old Fred


That is on my list. Only problem is getting perch big enough for a mount. I dont have good luck perch fishing. I may have to just do a stringer of gills instead.


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice


----------

